# Your car and your clubs ...



## backwoodsman (Aug 10, 2016)

So...

What car have you got and how easily can you get two bags of golf clubs into it? (In the boot that is)


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 10, 2016)

A C4 Grand. Holds loads of stuff.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 10, 2016)

Ferrari 458 Speciali. And I struggle to get my driver in the boot so I lay that on the back seat.


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 10, 2016)

I only play with one set at a time.....


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 10, 2016)

had 4 tour bags and two electric trolleys, not to mention 3 golfers and me in my VW Passat estate


----------



## Odvan (Aug 10, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			had 4 tour bags and two electric trolleys, not to mention 3 golfers and me in my VW Passat estate
		
Click to expand...

I think Podge had a VW Passat estate when he drove us up to the main forum meet year before last, 3 lads, 4 sets of clubs, 4 lots of luggage for 3 days....

.....and Stu C


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 10, 2016)

Currently a Mercedes A Class and no chance even getting one set in let alone two. 
Upgrading to a C Class though and will get two sets in (stand bags) no problem.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 10, 2016)

Subaru Legacy Estate does the job for me.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 10, 2016)

Toyota Auris. Easily fit 2 sets of clubs in the boot.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 10, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			had 4 tour bags and two electric trolleys, not to mention 3 golfers and me in my VW Passat estate
		
Click to expand...

That's what i like to hear, as its one on my list.


----------



## TonyN (Aug 10, 2016)

A6 Avant. I can comfortably get my trolley bag, trolley, and loads of other kit in, but couldn't fit two bags in without removing the woods. Have to put my bag in on an angle. Failing that, I could split the back seats and get 3 ppl and 3 sets in no issues. 

Not sure about my stand bag, haven't used that for a while.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 10, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			So...

What car have you got and how easily can you get two bags of golf clubs into it? (In the boot that is)
		
Click to expand...

I only have one bag, trolley etc. so no need for me for any more space than that...


----------



## bigslice (Aug 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Subaru Legacy Estate does the job for me.
		
Click to expand...

s

Snap


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 10, 2016)

Got a Renault Grand Scenic. Have had 4 sets of clubs, 3 trolleys and luggage for a weekend away in the boot and still room for 4 adults in the car itself. Great for that and lugging around 2 kids and all their associated rubbish but crap for anything else. Barely got enough towing power to pull the skin off a rice pudding and rolls like a pig around even gentle bends. Would love it to be written off so I could get a Mondeo estate instead.


----------



## Matty6 (Aug 11, 2016)

A6 with 2 sets of clubs comfortably. Could possibly squeeze a 3rd.


----------



## badgermat (Aug 11, 2016)

Porsche Cayman. Can get one bag - without the woods - in the bottom of the back boot. Woods can go on top, laid diagonally. Could probably get a second bag in, but have never tried. Front boot (froot?) will fit a child or small adult, but not a set of clubs.

bm


----------



## Snelly (Aug 11, 2016)

A BMW M135 which is a pain for transporting clubs.  All but driver can stay in the bag which has to go in at an angle with the head angled into a recess. Problematic when I need to take my Clicgear too.  If I am giving someone else a lift then one of the back seats has to come down which is easy enough but not secure as everything is in sight.  I tend to swap cars with a friend and use his Discovery if I am driving to an away day with more than one person. 

Thankfully my clubs spend 99% of the time at the golf club as I have a locker.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 11, 2016)

This is why god invented lockers.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 11, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			I only play with one set at a time.....
		
Click to expand...




ger147 said:



			I only have one bag, trolley etc. so no need for me for any more space than that...
		
Click to expand...

Do you not have any friends ? Most of us only have one set but sometimes have occasion to carry two .


----------



## ger147 (Aug 11, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			Do you not have any friends ? Most of us only have one set but sometimes have occasion to carry two .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I have lots of friends. They all have a car too...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2016)

Fiesta so I can get a trolley bag or a golf trolley in the boot. Both and it becomes a very tight squeeze so don't bother and chuck clubs on back seat


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 11, 2016)

Renault Captur and I have to put the woods on the back seat - you think I would have checked before I bought it .....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 11, 2016)

Volvo XC60, no problem getting bags and trolleys in. Two sets are easy. If you didn't take trolleys you could fit 4-5 bags in no bother. Two wheeled trolleys fold up tighter so I reckon three bags and trolleys if two wheeled, two bags and trolleys if three wheeled.


----------



## freddielong (Aug 11, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			had 4 tour bags and two electric trolleys, not to mention 3 golfers and me in my VW Passat estate
		
Click to expand...

I've got one of these and I was wondering how much I could get in its massive boot, good to know.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 11, 2016)

Mini - seats down - 2 sets equipment, seats up - I walk.


----------



## Waitforme (Aug 11, 2016)

badgermat said:



			Porsche Cayman. Can get one bag - without the woods - in the bottom of the back boot. Woods can go on top, laid diagonally. Could probably get a second bag in, but have never tried.

bm
		
Click to expand...

Same here.
Two bags fit easily running front to back, not in the bottom of the boot. No need to remove the woods.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 11, 2016)

When ones on their own I take the F1, the clubs come with the car don't you know.

When i wake up, its the Honda Cr-V.
Had me clubs, my trolly, a sack of feed and a bale of straw in the boot not 3 days ago. Had to take the parcel shelf off though, does that count ??


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 11, 2016)

Seat Leon. 

One set of clubs and one trolley, it's a bit like Tetris trying to make them fit but I've got it sussed!

If I need to fit two sets it's either seats down or just one set on the back seats.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 11, 2016)

Two sets of bags and two trolleys in the boot of my Skoda Superb hatch, no problem.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Aug 11, 2016)

BMW 5 series, it's a big boot but rubbish for golf clubs. Totally fine for 2 trolley's and one set of clubs, 2 sets if smallish carry bags without removing woods. Anymore and it's taking woods out and storing long ways.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 11, 2016)

freelander here ,its rubbish unless you fold the back seats down .
the boot takes a couple of trolleys but isnt wide enough for clubs.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 11, 2016)

Fiat Grande Punto here, managed to get 2 stand bags in the other week no trolleys and woods on the back seat.

Without others I can get my Motocaddy S1 and bag in the back with woods on the back seat and that's with a boot full of clutter too


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 11, 2016)

Three cart bags,  three trolleys & three people in my Zafira Tourer,  easily.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 11, 2016)

I have a Golf Plus which looks like it might be big enough, but the boot is too narrow to fit a bag in with woods (in fact, even without woods they have to be laid diagonally which makes it hard to get two sets in and doesn't work with trolleys etc).

I also have a Toyota IQ which is absolutely brilliant. It's less than 10 feet long, but wide enough that you can get a golf bag with woods widthways across the boot allowing it to be easily packed for two people and their trolleys.

Best of all was a Fiat Multipla I used to have. Could easily get four adults with full sized bags (woods included) and trolleys in. Same length as a Focus/Golf, just a tad wider....


----------



## Crow (Aug 11, 2016)

I've got a Mercedes B Class, when it comes to golf clubs it's the opposite of the TARDIS.


----------



## Dando (Aug 11, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Renault Captur and I have to put the woods on the back seat - you think I would have checked before I bought it .....
		
Click to expand...

same here! - i love the car but the boot is crap. Have to lay the seats down to get my powakaddy and bag in. Going to take a look at its bigger brother the Kadjar so hopefully that will have a much bigger boot


----------



## Lump (Aug 11, 2016)

Ford Focus RS MK2. Can fit my trolley and a tour bag easily into the boot.
2 carry bags is easy. Woods fit length ways too which always helps.


Or when i work away, clubs come too! Hehe


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Aug 11, 2016)

BMW 3 series coupe. Can get all my stuff in just fine (finally got a system which works) but would have to fold seats down and get creative for the second set. 

Would take Mrs C's old 5 series estate if I had a mate with me which could accommodate the stuff easily and probably the mowers too


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 11, 2016)

BMW 335i. Only just enough room for my bag and trolley. Even then I have to take the driver and 3 wood out and perch them loose across the top. Far more room in the wife's Mini so that is the vehicle of choice if I can get my hands on it.


----------



## brendy (Aug 11, 2016)

Subaru Impreza WRX saloon, boot takes 2-3 bags, any trolleys go in the back seat.


----------



## Break90 (Aug 11, 2016)

Skoda Superb SE Estate.

Recently had 4 bags, 4 electric trolleys and 4 weekend cases when we went to Woodhall Spa for the weekend. Still plenty of space.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 11, 2016)

Break90 said:



			Skoda Superb SE Estate.

Recently had 4 bags, 4 electric trolleys and 4 weekend cases when we went to Woodhall Spa for the weekend. Still plenty of space.
		
Click to expand...

One of the reasons that is likely to be next car when mine changes in 10 months time.

What did you think of Woodhall? It looks lovely.


----------



## davie24 (Aug 11, 2016)

Peugeot 308. Electric trolley in the boot. Bag on the back seat. Next month my new Astra Sports Tourer is due which should easily take both our electric trolleys and bags in the boot with ease.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 11, 2016)

Skoda Fabia, typically always have one of the three back seats down so can get the bags in no bother.

Has been to Aberdeen for uni matches with 4 sets of golf clubs and 4 six foot lads in and it wasn't all that bad


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 11, 2016)

Another Skoda Yoda here!

Got the Superb Hatchback and the boot takes 2 trolleys, bags, kit bags and sundries without even dropping the back seats :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Renault Captur and I have to put the woods on the back seat - you think I would have checked before I bought it .....
		
Click to expand...

First thing I do check as taking things out & putting them here & there would drive me bananas.  Had some priceless looks from salesmen as I disappear before they've even had a chance to get into their spiel.


----------



## moogie (Aug 11, 2016)

Skoda Octavia
2 cart bags
2 trolleys
No probs  :thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 11, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			First thing I do check as taking things out & putting them here & there would drive me bananas.  Had some priceless looks from salesmen as I disappear before they've even had a chance to get into their spiel.
		
Click to expand...

I bet Smiffy gets a lot of people like us in his day job


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 11, 2016)

Skoda Superb, hatchback. have had four carry bags in the boot. With the back seat half down I can comfortably fit 3 cart bags and trolleys


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I bet Smiffy gets a lot of people like us in his day job 

Click to expand...

Bet I know what he calls us as well!!


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2016)

CLK320, 1 electric trolley (S1) and full bag of clubs including driver, anything else has to go on the back seat, I think my seats go down but I've never tried as I drive everywhere on my own :smirk:


----------



## jusme (Aug 11, 2016)

Mondeo - easily fit 2 in the boot. Fold either or both split seats down and could carry a ridiculous amount


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hyundai ix35, 2 bags and 2 trollies no bother. No golf gear on show either.


----------



## drdel (Aug 11, 2016)

X5, surpisingly and to be honest, considering it is a shed on wheels, its a bit rubbish for 2 bags n trollies - unless the back row of seats are down. Its saving grace is it tows what I want easily.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 11, 2016)

Well, some interesting answers in there. Some plusses for a couple I've got my eye on, but also some others i quite fancy where you've confirmed suspicions. 

I'll  keep thinking...


----------



## philly169 (Aug 12, 2016)

Ford Focus ST Mk3, can fit cart bag and trolly. woods need to be placed on top out of the bag


----------



## drewster (Aug 12, 2016)

Qashqai Tekna, easily get cart bag, trolley ,2 pairs of shoes etc, in the boot and out of sight and under the parcel shelf .


----------



## DRW (Aug 12, 2016)

Vauxhall Vivaro van, perfect for as many golf bags/clubs/trolley you need.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 12, 2016)

_Two _bags of clubs? I drive a VW Polo and I have to take my driver and 4w out of my bag to get it in.  My other car is a Qashqai but it is rare for me to get to drive it to golf so I don't know how easy it would be to get two bags in (assuming I'm not allowed to fold down the back seats)


----------



## mteam (Aug 12, 2016)

Mondeo I managed to fit 3 cart bags 2 elec trolleys 1 push trolley without having to drop the rear seats


----------



## 351DRIVER (Aug 12, 2016)

Is it just me or is it weird that everyone has answered?

I get it if you are looking to buy a car and ask for recommendations

Next thread

Red sauce or brown?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2016)

Red, obviously.


----------



## JT77 (Aug 12, 2016)

I have a Honda Civic and get my clubs and trolley in no bother, can fit in a set on top no probs too but have to take woods out for the second set, we also have an ix35 but Mrs T always has it, could get quite a bit in the boot of it I think.


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 12, 2016)

Volvo V70 - loads.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 12, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			Is it just me or is it weird that everyone has answered?

I get it if you are looking to buy a car and ask for recommendations

Next thread

Red sauce or brown?
		
Click to expand...

No sauce at all.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Aug 17, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			So...

What car have you got and how easily can you get two bags of golf clubs into it? (In the boot that is)
		
Click to expand...

Peugeot 208. Will take 2 bags of irons just about, but longer clubs are consigned to the back seat.


----------



## IanM (Aug 17, 2016)

Freelander 2 ... it needs some creative dropping of seats or removal of Driver from golf bag! But, drop seats and lots of room...


----------



## road2ruin (Aug 17, 2016)

Range Rover Sport. Surprisingly small boot for a car of its size, back seats folded down if it's any more than 2 sets of clubs with trolleys


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 17, 2016)

BMW 550i (new shape). Lots of boot space. I can drop my clubs in there without taking any clubs out of the bag. Easily get 4 sets in there if I needed to. Perfect golfing taxi, can get you and the rest of your 4-ball in and go the course in style.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 18, 2016)

XC90 gets 4 tour bags, 4 trolleys, other bags and all four golfers in comfortably.


----------



## Chisteve (Aug 18, 2016)

VW Golf GTE

With single rear seat folded down

Trolly bag + folded in bag go kart trolley and battery ext - checked before I decided to get car fine for me and not having to take clubs out of bag etc


----------



## Joff (Aug 18, 2016)

Passat saloon. 4 sets of clubs in the boot no probs.


----------

